
Proof Refinement Basics - kushti
https://iohk.io/blog/proof-refinement-basics/
======
yorwba
The promised next post is here: [http://languagengine.co/blog/bidirectional-
proof-refinement/](http://languagengine.co/blog/bidirectional-proof-
refinement/)

~~~
psygnisfive
Yeah, we're cross posting from my blog to the official IOHK blog, too. The
first post only just got up on IOHK :p

